

Show HN: We want to help startups poach engineers from Google and Apple  - dot
http://www.loftjobs.com
Hey HN,<p>All our startup friends are having trouble finding good engineers to hire, while some of our friends who work at big companies are looking for new challenges.<p>But they don't read HN or TC. They don't know where to start looking.<p>So we put together a place for the best opportunities.<p>We'd love some feedback, ideas or suggestions...<p>Some people call us "The Ashley Madison of Job sites".
======
plinkplonk
"Only current employees at the bay areas top tech companies are invited to
look at our positions. "

So unless the HN readership is largely made up of employees of Google and
Apple, why exactly should they care? There seems to be an implied equivalence
of "works at big company" with "is a high quality engineer", which is a little
dubious when you include companies like IBM and Adobe.Any startup that
restricts recruiting efforts to "big companies" must be really _really_ dumb.
Why would good engineers want to work for them in the first place?

Adobe? IBM? Does anyone think focusing on these companies gives you a better
chance of finding better engineers?

"The startups you'll find at LoftJobs are the next Googles and Facebooks "

Oh please. If you know that with any degree of confidence, you should be
investing every dollar you can get your hands on in them vs asking people to
fill your databases for free. The first thing to learn about talking to good
engineers is to avoid easily dismantled exaggerations and keep it factual.

I'm sure calling yourself "The Ashley Madison of Job sites" inspires
confidence in your target population ;)

I suspect really good engineers at the big companies in the Bay Area are
fairly informed about the startup scene (or can ask friends who _are_ plugged
in) and can get a job in a startup of their choice fairly trivially without a
middleman.

In any case, How do _we_ know that loftjobs actually has some kind of
exclusive job listings from these interesting startups that aren't available
elsewhere? What makes your claims credible? Is this some kind of recruiter
spam trying to get HN readers to do their work of populating their database
for them?

~~~
trorer
Hi, cofounder of Loftjobs here. Our target user isn't "plugged-in" into the
startup world like most HN readers. He/she probably has a vague interest in
startups but doesn't know where to start.

We put together the developer positions at some exciting startups - this is a
great place to start.

I promise this isn't recruiter spam :-) We're hoping the savvy readers at HN
could give us some feedback on both the site and the idea.

Cheers,

Ted

------
alexholehouse
I like the idea, although I'd be careful - I'd imagine the various companies
involved might not be too keen on such direct action against them. Is this
something you've investigated, in terms of their/your legal standpoint or
indeed how these companies react to recruiters approaching their employees?

~~~
alexholehouse
That said, based on things we read here, there certainly seems to be a demand
for this kind of thing - just letting people see what they _could_ do could be
the catalyst to get them into start-ups from some of these bigger companies.

------
dot
Hey HN,

All our startup friends are having trouble finding good engineers to hire,
while some of our friends who work at big companies are looking for new
challenges.

But they don't read HN or TC. They don't know where to start looking.

So we put together a place for the best opportunities.

We'd love feedback!

Some people call us "The Ashley Madison of Job sites".

~~~
moogy
tip: don't call it the The Ashley Madison of job sites

------
petervandijck
I like the "only emails from X companies can join". Reminds me of how Facebook
started :)

Why not focus on 1 company? Illegal?

~~~
trorer
We are considering narrowing the companies down even further - we wanted to
see what the reception was with this current list. You're spot on with your FB
comment.

TR

------
TomGullen
What are you going to do if Apple block all emails from your website, or
monitor employees who receive emails from your website? It could hurt them in
their current job?

~~~
dot
This is just a start. We have some other ways to sign up in the pipeline.

------
trorer
nice post!

